# Bas Rutten mocks the Strikeforce announcer



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

El Guapo at his best :thumb02:


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

Bas is the best


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought I'd never have to rely on this language, but... LMAO!!!


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

hahaha, i love you Bas. Repped +


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Strikeforce should hire Bas as their color commentator!!! He did great in Pride.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

hahahahahaha. The best part of the whole show!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He's the best, could replace any color comm. and now even ring announcers.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

lol I wish strike force would team up mauro and bas


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

mrmyz said:


> lol I wish strike force would team up mauro and bas


Quadros + Bas = orgasm.

I wish there was some awesome Japanese org that could have these comentators as long with shexy as hell entrances for some of the fighers...oh wait....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hire him!!!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Bas Rutten > Joe Rogan/Mike Goldberg.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

hahah funny


----------

